# My first and only complaint at stable



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In the past 6 months my horse has gone from the first pasture to a back pasture to a further back pasture, then the last pasture. Always the excuse of "she went to a bigger pasture". Now at the end in the last pasture, I had enough. I'm tired of games.

So I went in to the owner and said did my horse get moved back further? (she did). Of course the woman that "manages" the place had to think about which horses got moved (lie). I said yes you did move her and I would like her moved up toward the house. And they start in with the "larger pasture" bit. So I said that if she can't I'll take her home. I don't like the lack of safety back there. And then I had a major panic attack with full blown hyperventilation and shaking and just flipped out. And went back out. The owner came out and said he's going to take care of it right now and he did. 

I'm tired of the manager's games. All Their horses were moved to the front over the last few weeks. I'm just tired of it. This is what happens when I never complain about anything. Well I just did.

I was shaking and so light headed and nauseous that I was going to call my husband to pick me up because I didn't know if I could drive.

I can keep her at home. I choose to board for the benefits . My horse used to be in the front pasture with 2 others. But I come one day and my horse is way back and tells me that my horse and another mare (who were together for a year or more) have been attacking eachother. I think it's BS. Then she is moved halfway back because they put her with a nicer horse. Then they put her further back for a bigger pasture. Today I see they put her way back on the end for a bigger pasture. 

I can't stop crying and shaking. I did take a pill. I just really hate confrontations and this is one. That manager is a two face lying *itch. I've carted her ass to doctor's appts and cigarette runs. I just don't know why some people have to make a problem when there isn't one to begin with.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I feel for you girl. When I had my horse, I helped the property owner erect his 40 stall metal barn and spent hours helping with the handyman tasks. As a reward, my horse was provided with my choice of stalls. I picked the best view so "Cooler" could watch the other horses playing outside. When the barn got full, he decided charge me a premium for that particular stall which pissed me off royally. That same week, he asked me to fix the wiring in the bathroom, which I had always done free for him. Well, when I sent him a bill he then understood that this all could go away if he just left "Cooler" where he wanted to be. It worked!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, Havasu. At the last barn I was at, the customers got the best stalls. I hope you told him where he could stick he premium. The more I know people, the more I like my chickens, oh I mean love. And the only understanding people are right here!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont blow a head gasket Karen, you'll end up having a stroke or heart attack. Then who would take care of your horse, chickens and new pup?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,like you, I have problems when trying to deal with people who are taking me for a ride.I'm a lot like Donald Trump-if something's wrong I'll have something to say and it won't be nice or pretty.I'll tell it like it is and to hell with anybody who doesn't like it.I don't know a lot about horses but I imagine you just can't pick em up and move em from place to place.Some people are not happy unless they are making someone else miserable(like my ex-SIL).I,personally stay away from people now.I go do what ever errands I have to do and the rest of the time I'm at home with the animals,where I want to be.Well,except for fishing and hunting with the hubby....Did you threaten to take your horse home?If I had a horse it would be here with me.For curiosity,what are the benefits of boarding a horse?I want a horse but gotta start from scratch here and never considered boarding.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I did say that if she can't be moved up i'll take her home. This barn "manager" is a woman who moved into the owner's house with them and refer to them as mom and pop. I think she has this need to be the all knowing, all decision maker etc. She said she used to be a well known trainer of race horses . She broke up the pastures into smaller ones because, well she said she's getting in a bunch of yearlings to be broke to racing by this super wealthy millionaire, which I have also begun to question. Why would a wealthy millionaire buy a bunch of yearlings that he paid 40-80k for and send them to her? But she's been sick all year with chronic pain and no horses have shown up. She just likes being the boss and the final word. I have been at 5 stables here in 10 years (for good reasons), and have Never been in a place where the paying customers were not given the best stalls. I think she's a chronic liar. 

But no more. No more moving my horse. I have had enough. I've never complained about anything. I've never caused a problem. I think sometimes that I'm a good target for people on a power trip. It happens over and over. No more!

I had my horse at home at one point for 3 years and had no motivation to ride. No horsie social scene, etc. The benefits of boarding for me are having more variety or places to ride, people to chat with, etc. My horse at home would be on sand and have hay. At boarding, she has pasture and other horses around. I've not done it for the work of caring for a horse. And at home I may end up having to buy a companion. 

Dawg you are right. I was worried yesterday that I'd have chest pain. I did have a melt down. It did not help that the other night I had a nightmare of my horse being stolen, butchered, and barbqued. This nightmare prior to the last move to the back. I had asked that manager lady to call me before she moves my horse which she did not the last 2 times. The owner said to communicate with him if I have a problem.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Sem,like you, I have problems when trying to deal with people who are taking me for a ride.I'm a lot like Donald Trump-if something's wrong I'll have something to say and it won't be nice or pretty.I'll tell it like it is and to hell with anybody who doesn't like it.I don't know a lot about horses but I imagine you just can't pick em up and move em from place to place.Some people are not happy unless they are making someone else miserable(like my ex-SIL).I,personally stay away from people now.I go do what ever errands I have to do and the rest of the time I'm at home with the animals,where I want to be.Well,except for fishing and hunting with the hubby....Did you threaten to take your horse home?If I had a horse it would be here with me.For curiosity,what are the benefits of boarding a horse?I want a horse but gotta start from scratch here and never considered boarding.


CQ, for a new horse owner, it's best to board for the first year and learn all the ins and outs in care and riding. Even if it means a 1/2 lease on a horse. At home you have no one to see what's going on and help them.

I do avoid people. I have for years. Probably part of the reason I'm on disability. I stay home. I don't even shop anywhere other than Amazon. Maybe I need to move closer to my daughter. Like to Texas. But it has to be a very green area, LOL. I can get premium barn board for $300.00 !!! I pay more than that here for pasture board with no shelter but trees. Something to think about.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone live near Waco?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm about 2 or 3 hours from Waco Seminole. Move on down and maybe we could meet sometime. ..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's pretty close Patty. I just hate to have to pull up and move again. I do like my home here.
But I do think about it, pricing houses and a horse trailer., LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure where you live, but the further south you come, the housing is cheaper for more house. Stay out of Dallas though...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You could probably find a nice home with some acerage for reasonable $$. Housing gets more expensive the closer into Dallas you get.
One of my neighbors retired and built just down the road from us and their place is gorgeous with ponds and all the fencing for their animals. I don't know what he retired from to be able to do that though.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Not to derail the thread but I noticed that nannypattyrn lives in the same town my grandpa ran away from at the age of 12, by way of a train! 

Ok, let's resume the thread!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

H, that's interesting! I met my Indian "chief " and we settled here and raised our children. Now we just raising chickens and dogs a one humongous cat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Pretty cool. 
I was looking at prices around Waco, and yes, prices are good. (Looking there thanks to Chip and Joanna).
But someone would have to be hired to do the whole move for me. I don't want anything to do but take my panties and toothbrush and horse, chickens, and dog with me, LOL.

Just a dream right now.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's the ideal way to move! !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thing is I'm torn between being closer to DD, or staying where I am and I like. I can have horses and chickens here and live near enough , everything I need is within a mile of me. How lucky is that?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a wonderful! You just have to keep weighing the odds! Do you have other children? My DD would feel abandoned if I ever moved even if it was closer to her brothers. Fortunately, they all live within 1 to 4 hours.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just in case, a goat makes a wonderful companion to a horse. I had one for my Max.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool. 

My horse had her baby to keep her company 4 years ago. I could think about a Halflinger if I need to. The owner(wife) is in the hospital. The flu has brought her near death. Her lungs are so bad that they have run out of antibiotic ideas. And she smokes like a chimney. That so-called manager needs to just stay out of my way. She is such a fake. She has some really really bad health problems including seizures and I keep wondering when these yearlings show up for race training. She had revamped the whole property to put in a racetrack. First that's a joke. Then she put in alley ways between the pastures for buggy training ???? Around trees??? Needless to say there's a real racetrack behind this property which isn't being used. All she would have to do is put a gate back there and get permission. This was supposed to make them all wealthy. They also added 2 stalls and a washrack to the barn. I wonder if the owner and husband really believe her?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

UPDATE. Well that didn't last long. My horse was in a nice pasture in the middle for all of 2 months. The whaco manager calls me and asks if she can move my horse right directly across the alleyway, still in the middle. So I say yes. I visit the other day and my horse is in a pasture with NO shade ! So I have a light colored horse with a pink nose! So yea, I've been upset about it. 

So, do I complain again? No. I told her that I'd like my horse in the barn during the day and turned out at night . I don't want her in the sun all day. (This is common practice in Florida) Psycho says "I guess we could accommodate that. But it will cost you more". I said that doesn't bother me. 

The old lady is still in the hospital (owner). This one is a psycho. I have never in my horse life seen horses moved around so much! For no good reason. One mare colicked because she happened to be moved into a pasture where one of the horses would not let her near the water.,
The owners think of her as their daughter.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bummer!I don't like other people taking care of my animals.They never do it the way you want it,even if you are paying for that care.That's why I won't go anywhere.My BF wants me to visit her in Arizona.First,I will not get on a plane.Second,I can't trust any body to take care of my animals,I don't even trust my husband,tho he's good with the dog and birds but he doesn't share my love of the chickens.Plus,he has narcolepsy and is always sleeping or if he is awake,his mind is sleeping.Sem,can you take your horse to another stable or bring her home?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I can bring her home or find another place I guess. I have to try to work off some of the board they owe me. Last year I needed money and traded my mule for 18 months of board, which ends in December, or, October if she's got a stall.

As for going away, hubby is okay with the chickens.

CQ, you can really enjoy flying. I have to fly to visit my daughter. It's a very easy trip since we both live 20 minutes from our airports and the flight is 2.5 hours. So I get on, read the magazine, do a crossword, a quipto quote, drink my wine, take a nap, play Tetras. And we get ready to land.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't do well in small cramped spaces with alot of people,esp.crying babies and small out of control children.It would be in everybody's best interest if I don't put myself in those situations or you'd be hearing a story about an emergency landing because of a crazy woman!LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been flying since I was 3, so that's 50 years or so. My worst experience was tripping and falling in the "tunnel" that connects the plane to the building. This was because I was trying to get home asap because my daughter's husband was a scary guy to me, he was living in the house but they were divorcing. I got up to take a shower one morning and my daughter has no washcloths. I ended up using my sock. She lived on a base and I walked over to the mini mart for a quart of milk and did not have a military license, so could not buy it. I had a horrible time.

My other one was I was on a plane from Long Island to Jacksonville to Tampa. So at Jacksonville, we're making a descent, and then the plane goes back up and keeps flying. So in my mind I'm thinking he's headed for the everglades to do an emergency landing. No. It was too windy to land, and one of the pilot's instruments was not helping, so he decided to go to Tampa, pick up the part, then fly back to Jacksonville. I could have sworn he was making that up to keep everyone calm. No. It was the truth. 

So aside from a flight attendant almost landing in my lap, I've had no bad experiences. And I've flown to Turkey and back twice, Greece, London, and Germany.

I don't sit next to babies. But I will sit with kids who are flying between divorced parents. They are so well behaved.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So I guess my horse is in the barn during the day and out at night. I stopped by and she was out and it was evening. Now I'm just left feeling like they will avoid me. Probably not. 

I look around today and I have to say that there are half the number of horses there that there were. It's like there were less problems with twice as many horses. There must be 11 pastures and 20 horses. 2 empty pastures. And management gets worse? Less that 10 of the horses are owned by other people. 7 horses have left in the past 6 months and 3 of theirs. They keep loading the hay up in each feeder . So 2 horses cannot eat it fast enough before it goes bad. A big waste of money trying to leave good hay out there. I guess one owner being in the hospital (not good) and her husband works full time and goes to see her, ms. manager can tell them how great she's doing and they just don't know, or don't care? 

Just not really feeling comfortable. I'd like to hold out till September if I can. I will just have to "pop in" more frequently.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too bad you have to monitor services you have already paid for and you have to worry about your horse.My brother is in FLA somewhere and he was complaining about the heat while my furnace was still running.LOL.For some reason,people don't think about their animals in the heat and how it affects the animals,people just go back in the ac.They need water and shade,too.There are alot of horses around here in tree-less pastures and in July and August I feel really sorry for them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, I think in Florida even pastures have to supply some kind of shade-even if it's a big tree in the middle.
Got to be careful in the heat here. My chickens got ice yesterday.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know how you do it... Good borders for anything is hard to find. Seems that a lot of crazies with no common sense flood the feild. Shame. I hope you can get it manageable until you can find somewhere else for the horse to go... sigh.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I'm moving my horse. I worry about someone making more stupid decisions and my mare being unsafe. I looked around yesterday and did not like anything I saw. Or they didn't have trails. So, I had left the previous barn because of a spat with the owner's daughter. I should have stayed and had it out with her but no I just took my horse and left. 

Well, after 3-4 years, I sucked it up and went back to the barn I had been at before this. Since the daughter now runs it I stopped by her house and talked to her. There's also a lady who is the manager and I know her and she's really cool. Very solid person. She lives on the property. Also, there's a woman there that had left my current barn for the same reason of safety. Her horse had been in the back pasture for a few years. Always with another horse. Then the psycho moved the other horse and left the lady's horse alone! After being asked, psycho had some excuse for not putting another horse back there. I think the excuse was that her horse was mean to other horses. Well she moved out of there.

And the new place has access to a great trail. It's more $$ This whole entire place is covered with shade.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I need to tell the psycho manager and owner's husband that I'm leaving. The owner 's husband owes me $2k due to a trade for my utility vehicle for 18 months of board which 6 months are left. I can't walk around being upset all the time wondering what's next. It's unfair to get the owner's husband involved at every situation because he's got enough on his plate with his wife sick and he works full time. But when his wife was running the place, I felt safe for my horse. I do not with her current manager person. 

Any advice on how to word this in a good way? Without pointing fingers or being accusatory?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I left the owner's husband a letter. I praised him and his wife and how well they treated my horse and myself. Then I left it at that. Like, his wife is sick and it's not feeling like a "good fit". I am not going any further than saying that.

What a friend of mine brought up is that it sounds like favoritism. Only the fave horses werent' all getting along the way she thought. So it was just a mess. She tried having her "race horse", and 2 people that work there's horses all in the front pasture (which had been mine), only the horses didn't get along. She moved her "new" friend's horse up toward the front pasture and the gelding wouldn't let her drink and she colicked. 

She just doesn't get "business". Your boarders are your bread and butter. But so far the loaf of bread is almost gone. I'll be #6 with horse #9 leaving because of her. I think she'll have 3 boarders left. And 16 other horses. 

Meanwhile at the place I'm going to that I used to be at , I was offered the best stall in the barn! The stall that gets a breeze from 4 directions. And a manager that I've known and really liked when she was just boarding there. And a girl named Amanda who was 16 when we were friendly and now she's 20! And an adult and she's got her horses back there. 

The woman is still there who's horse was the one I went to bat for, and ended up in an argument. I have decided to handle it like "I don't want to talk about it" and just go from there.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Asked about your horse in another post so ignore that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Moved to the new place on the 15th. Everything went smooth. My horse got a stall at a 4 way breeze. I took her for a ride today. It was 93, but the place is all in the shade. So we did just walk. I went out there the other night and trimmed her feet. After 12 weeks of "whoever" trimming, her feet were a mess . It will take a bit to get them right again.

So today had some thunder and lightning, it was the first time that my area, Shady Hills was named as the area of the worst storm. But like anything, we got a little rain . 

Tonight I take the dog out the patio to her area, and some neighbor starts setting off fireworks. My dog was terrified. Then they stopped and I waited. But then they lit one of those huge ones that booms and blows up in lights above. The dog ran thru the patio yelping and shrieking and throwing her body again and again against the glass patio door. It was awful. We finally got her calmed a bit and I gave her a valium (from the last dog). Later on she actually went out there to go to the bathroom! I thought we would never get her out there again. Oh I just can't wait for 4th of July. At least I have more valium.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog is a strange one,he's not scared of the loud noises which is good because every weekend people shoot exploding targets and some are loud and close enough to rattle the windows.Plus he's the first dog I ever had that didn't go running and hide everytime I grab a gun.As a matter of fact he gets excited and wants to go kill with me.He's the best dog I have ever had.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess with yours it's particular noises. And this is a first for my dog and she actually did go out to that spot to poop last night with no hesitation.
So maybe she'll become less reactive with it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Sem,how's your poodle doing?Got her housebroke yet?I haven't seen much about her lately.How big is she now?Has she had her 1st haircut yet?Etc....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Rox is doing great. She's over 30 pounds already. We go to basic training once a week. She's learned heel, sit, stay and down. The trims? Well every trim I say to myself I won't do that again! She's getting used to it. House breaking is good. She has a few accidents but nothing serious. 5 months old already. She's obsessed with socks right now. Runs around with a sock in her mouth.

She's food obsessed. She would climb over my head for a cookie. It was awful. I never gave her anything. But now I give her a bit and she stopped the nonsense. Go figure. I'll take pictures .


----------

